# EA 90 SLX broken spoke (s)



## Har

Broke my second spoke on the front wheel in 14 months. Any thoughts, concerns, or just bad luck? These are the gen 4 hub wheels but before the ceramic bearing upgrades, probaly the 2008 model year. I really do like these wheels, the rear hub is a little touchy and needs attention as far as regular adjustment, but now I am concerned about relaibility of future spokes.


----------



## Tricio

Wow, you are lucky to have two in 14 months. Just last weekend I had the 2nd spoke it in 7 days break. 

I loved these wheels for the first 1200 miles or so, but honestly, I have very little confidence in these wheels left.


----------



## HALOOPA

i had 3 on my ea90 aero bust. just got the wheel back from easton after they rebuilt it. got my fingers crossed.


----------



## steel515

*easton spoke*



HALOOPA said:


> i had 3 on my ea90 aero bust. just got the wheel back from easton after they rebuilt it. got my fingers crossed.


Are these Sapim spokes? What weight/mileage did you put on these wheels?


----------



## Har

*Steel515*

Sapim double-butted race spokes laced radially in the front. I weigh between 180 - 190 depending on the cycling season, ok 185.

4000 miles last year on them, off the road early due to an operation, this year I will do about 5500 miles on them less the miles on the front wheel during the repair.


----------



## Tricio

My wheel is now at Easton for repair. They said they will replace the spokes & make sure the wheel is properly tensioned.

Can't say enough about how easy it has been to work with Easton & what great customer service they have. :thumbsup:


----------



## Har

*Attn:Tricor*

Maybe they will meet, mine is there also. Yeah my customer service experieince has been very supportive....however same wheel with same problem 1 year later and 3 - 4 of those months the bike dosent get ridden here in the winters of the mid atlantic


----------



## EDUC8-or

HALOOPA said:


> i had 3 on my ea90 aero bust. just got the wheel back from easton after they rebuilt it. got my fingers crossed.


I also had 3 break on my EA90 Aero wheels, got them repaired at a local dealer after each ride only to have them break on the very next ride. I sent them back to Easton and told them I wanted a new rear wheel or a refund.


----------



## rballa

I had 1 spoke break on my front EA90SLX. Easton sent me a 5 pack of red nipples and I have a 5 pack of spokes ordered. They've been sold out of spokes for over a month now, not sure when they'll arrive. I'm hoping once the spoke is replaced they will be as good as new, mine are about 1.5 years old and have low miles on them.


----------



## johntrek5

I am having a nightmare experience with my EA90SLX wheels too! Bought them new last April. First of June ( I will skip the details of all the calls to Easton, and trips to shop to have them to try Eastons suggestions in figuring out problem) the drive side rear ceramic bearing disintegrated. This took over three weeks to get resolved. Then by August I was experiencing an intermitent clicking noise in the rear, and a bearing noise in the front if the preload was adjusted correctly. The noise would go away if you loosened the preload, but you would then have side to side play. I was just living with it. Then on a Labor day group ride I broke a rear spoke in the middle of no where. Ended up sending both wheels at my expense to Easton. After a month they sent me a new rear wheel and the front with the new preload adjuster and new bearings. Even though I was with out for a month, I was happy with the outcome. NOW, only several rides in I am getting a clicking noise from the rear wheel. I took the bike to the LBS thinking it was my bottom bracket. They called and said it is my rear wheel, prob the free hub! I did not even think about the wheel as it is a NEW wheel. I am tired of messing with them. In the intrest of full disclosure, My weight is in the 190 range. I called Easton and asked about the no weight limit, and they said it is not an issue. I am convinced it is. I am tired of messing with them. I have had more down time than I have had time on them. I emailed Easton three times last week and have not heard from them. I want them to swap me for the SL's or pro rate me out, and I will get something else.


----------



## johntrek5

Just want to post that Easton has responded to my email concern,(see the previous reply) and per my request they are sending me a new set of EA90SL's. Even though they are a little less expensive wheels I feel like they may be more durable for my weight. I want to say that I think this is a fair resolution to my situation, and I thank Easton for the good customer service!


----------



## c_kyle

I've not had any break so far; but only have a few hundred miles on them. If they start breaking, I think I'll replace them with CX-Rays.


----------



## Har

*Updtae from original poster*

Will update everyone once my issue is resolved whcih should be any day now.


----------



## Andy69

I've had two break on my EA70s. Looks like Easton is going to rebuild them. LBS said they had a bad batch of spokes or something.


----------



## CleavesF

c_kyle said:


> I've not had any break so far; but only have a few hundred miles on them. If they start breaking, I think I'll replace them with CX-Rays.


CX Rays is what is on them right now... :mad2: 

anyways, are you guys having problems with the EA90 SLX R4 or R4SL version?

I have the regular R4... and I haven't had any problems, but then again, I haven't put 1000's on miles on them yet. You guys are worrying me.


----------



## johntrek5

@Andy69
My wheels are the EA90SLX with the R4sl hubs. I have a friend who had the same set, which is why I bought mine. After I bought mine, he started having spoke issues. Easton replaced his front wheel, and then he started getting a noise (not pre load related) in the rear. The shop where he bought them from traded him very fairly into a set of Mavics. I also have a friend who uses the same EA70's like yours and has had no issues with them, though he only has about 1,200 miles on them. I am hoping going to the higher spoke count on the 90 SL' and going to the reg R4 hubs without ceramic bearings will prove to be more durable without sacrificing much performance.


----------



## johntrek5

Sorry, I meant that last reply for CleavesF, not Andy69


----------



## masfish1967

Went through two Easton ea 70's and it was like clock work with both. Great wheelset until you get over 1000 miles on them, then the spokes start to pop. I no longer ride on Easton wheels.


----------



## frdfandc

This is interesting. I have a pair of Easton XC Ones (1400 gram MTB wheels) with out nary an issue. And I've sold several pairs of the SLX R4's as well. Even my store manager has almost 8,000 miles on them. Only required a hub adjustment on the rear wheel in the past 2 years of riding them.


----------



## Har

Update from the original poster

Easton received my front wheel with one broken spoke on 10-22-10. I got it back today 11-23-10. Thanks goodness I had a spare front wheel to use.

Remember this was the second trip back to Easton for this wheel. First broken spoke 9 months prior but wheel had only been used 5 months since new. These are EA 90SLX, production year 2008.

They replaced:

All the nipples, spokes, installed new bearings, trued the wheel, and attached rim band. Everything they did the first time around also.

They also sent me about a week ago the new preload adjuster for the rear wheel. They also installed the new preload adjuster on the front wheel they just sent back. The front I only needed to adjust once or twice, the back has started to need adjusting after every couple of rides. Will be curious to see how the new preload adjuster works. When I say new I am talking about the adjuster that will require a cone wrench instead of tightening with your thumb and forefinger. 

I have read so many posts about these wheels since I have gotten them. In reading them you almost believe that for most of us that have had problems with these wheels we truly want them to work. I want to believe in these wheels and be able to depend on them. I do like how they perform on the road. So i shall see.

As far as Easton goes, I would like to think I am “not that guy” and I only called once to inquire about the wheel about 3 days after they received it. They got enough going on I figured. I even started the whole process by using the on line form Easton suggested on the website that was suppose to generate the RA number for repair and shipping. The website said wait 2-3 business days. I waited 5 and never heard anything on that response. On the 5th day I called and started my return process over the phone. The calls for this repair and the first repair also in Sept of 2009 were handled by women who provided excellent info descriptions of what was going to be done to my wheel. 

The other thing I learned from this was figuring once Easton I got my wheel I would be without it at least a couple of weeks I refused to pay the 60-70 dollar charge for top of the line shipping. I paid $16.00 and coin and shipped it parcel on a Friday USPS east coast and it arrived at Easton west coast the following Friday. 

So living here in ther midatlantic and not being much of an outdoor rider in the witner, it really could be spring for I even use this wheel. Couple of weekend rides here and there just isnt worth it to me until we start cranking it up late March.

Everything was covered under waarnaty so we shall see how it goes.


----------



## kest56

*Great wheels*

I've probably got 8000miles on these wheel and have never done anything except adjust the bearings 2 or 3 times and lube the freewheel


----------



## rballa

Follow up to my post, I had my front broken spoke replaced at a LBS. Another front spoke popped less than 3 months later, so I called Easton. I found out the wheels were still under warranty and decided to send them back to Easton to be repaired properly. My only issue was a broken front spoke, but I sent the rear wheel for them to check also. My wheels came back last night, 1 1/2 weeks total, and I was blown away by the work Easton performed. They not only rebuilt my front wheel, but also did the rear, replaced the bearings, axles, and freehub. The wheels look new and spin as smooth as silk now. Based off of my experience with Easton, I will defintely buy more Easton cycling products in the future.


----------



## jajas83

All of you have me worried my ea90 slx wheels are about to fall apart. I can report 4k miles with no problems yet. They seem durable enough so far.


----------



## jkmacman

rode with a guy saturday and he popped a rear spoke after just one month. he got the preformance bike editon. its a bit cheaper, so i imagine a little less durable then rhe regular model.

i just picked up the tt edition (2008)








https://connect.garmin.com/activity/83598025


----------



## aaric

FWIW, I had no problems with my EA90SLX's until I took them above 45MPH. The bike got a little squirelly on me, which I am pretty sure was due to the wheel flexing.

Soon after, 30mins, they popped a spoke sitting in my cube at work.

Got it fixed. Next time I was above 45, popped another spoke on the way home just tooling along. Bike got a little less squirelly.

Sent them to Easton for a rebuild. Now they are on the wife's rig.

As a side note, my older Easton Tempest II's had a similar problem when riding the same hill, except they started ripping the nipples out of the rim.

Replaced the wheels with some Dura-Ace 7900 c24s, and now have no squirelly-ness up to 55mph. Rode some Easton Circuits in the interim, and also had no squirelly problems, but couldn't get up to comparable speeds.


----------



## jkmacman

my ea 90 tt performed well at 40 mph on sunday
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/82763081

i had previously riden mavic sl that got squirelly on the same hill


----------



## johntrek5

Just to update everyone on my earlier comments on this thread. You can read about my previous problems, but as I mentioned, Easton actually traded my EA90SLX's with a set of EA90Sl's, hoping they would be a bit more durable. Guess what, another broken spoke!!! I am so done with Easton, I am not even wasting a phone call on them. I had the shop replace the spoke, and true up the wheel for $35 bucks, and while I was in there, I picked up a set of Mavics. I feel totally ripped off by Easton. I am not trying to sound hateful, but come on. A thoudand bucks, and I could never get more than a month or two out of them with out breaking a spoke, or blowing a bearing!


----------



## jkmacman

with all the bad posts here about eastons I am glad that I took the time to use my bomb proof mavic sl on front this mornings bumpy river road ride









http://connect.garmin.com/activity/89606369

this is my favorite ride around and i ussually take my older trek w/hutch trainor and neuvations. the neuvations i have riden over 1 year with no issues, although some pop spokes on them (m28 aero) like clock work.

i only have a hand full of rides on my easton ea90 tt, but am happy as i pick up a 2008 pair for $380:thumbsup:

i have a triathlon in a couple of weeks, so I plan to keep on the eastons most of the time, but the bomb proof mavics will have to be the main wheel set, especially since the eastons need white glove


----------



## Ride4

*Easton EA90SLX*

Not sure what everyones issue is. I am 221 lbs and have the Easton EA90SLX. No problems. I live in Okinawa and the hills are killers, similar to SanFran. I am sure they were bad lots. Give them another chance, they make a good product.


----------



## easyridernyc

about six, seven thousand miles on 90 sl's. 

zero problems, none. nyc pothole, and i mean a DEEP f*cker got to a front ea 70. replaced a spoke, now running true on both sets. easton rocks.

i will say that of the few criticisms i hear 90 slx pops up probably most frequent, check board here. i just find it hard to swallow, i am on my way to a third pair of e's without hesitation.


----------



## jkmacman

took eastons yesterday on tcr to new overpeck smooth tarmac









today took neuvations to bumpy river road









albeit the hutch tire on neuvations is more foregiving than the vredesteins on the eastons


----------



## Feltrider05

I bought the EA90 SLX R4 from performance in may and have about 500-600 miles on them. Broke a spoke on the front wheel monday just spinning along. Took it back to performance and they said it would be a week and they would fix it. I'm 195lb so it seems like a common theme for the wheels and that weight range. Performance stated that they were aware of the issue with the wheels as they had some coming back.


----------



## cyclesport45

Sapim spokes may be the culprit in some cases. I have a different (not Easton) brand of wheel, with Sapim spokes. Broke a spoke after 800 miles, got a free replacement wheel, broke ANOTHER spoke after 1000 miles. Talked to the owner of the company (you smart guys may guess the brand), he said that several brands, including Easton are having issues with one batch of Sapim spokes.

Rol on!


----------



## nOOky

Popped a spoke on my front wheel last Friday, yes while I was just riding along. I heard a pop, and skidded to a stop somewhat as the front wheel went way out of true and rubber pretty hard against the brake pads. I had to call for a ride home, something I rarely do. I did not trust myself to straighten the wheel enough to get me home, I had a steep descent on the way back that I didn't want to navigate with a missing spoke.
These are the Easton EA90SLX's from Performance. I have probably 2,000 miles on them since April of this year. I am calling Easton today about them, good thing I have a spaare set of wheels to get me by. After reading some of comments about these wheels I wonder if I will ever feel confident hammering down the descents again. I weigh 180 with all my gear on btw.


----------



## jkmacman

haven't popped a spoke yet on my easton tt wheel set, but on descents I take it easier then my mavics or neuvations. the tt wheelset feels squirelly on the descents but are great on the flats:thumbsup:


----------



## Feltrider05

blew out another front wheel spoke........


----------



## jajas83

I finally popped my first spoke on these wheels. It happens.

Easton's customer service was very helpful.


----------



## Feltrider05

looks like performance did away with their special edition, as they are no longer on the website. Must be having a decent amount of issues with them......


----------



## bd525

Just broke the 5th and 6th spokes on my EA90 Aeros. Has happened on both front and back. They've already been rebuilt by Easton once. :-( Love the wheels, but this is a drag. BTW, I'm no Clydesdale: 185 lbs, 6' 5".


----------



## dougrocky123

Just came across this thread. I had a rear drive side spoke go pop on my EA90slx wheels yesterday. I've haven't broken a spoke in years and have never had one break in the middle. I noticed early on that the spokes seemed to corrode slightly so I made sure to keep them clean. They were pitted but I was hopping it was superficial. Lucky I wasn't on a screaming downhill. They are being sent to Easton. Even if they put on new spokes I'm not sure I can trust them.


----------

